# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  NovaDreamer 2

## qwerty

When the heck's this thing comin out. Not like I'd have the money but......

----------


## JollyRoger

I don't know. where did you see that it was coming out? I'd like to check it out!

----------


## Cn

I bet you've already read it, but





> A new NovaDreamer is coming soon!. Please click here to send us an email if you would like to be notified when this item is in stock and available to purchase. At this time, we don't have any more information on a specific release date.



Yeah, I can't wait either. I probably won't have the money for it though. Anyone had luck with the first Nova Dreamer?

----------


## Tyson

I'll drop an email to the Lucidity Institute in the morning and hope for a non-automated response, though I expect the reply to be along the lines of "we're working hard on getting the NovaDreamer 2 ready for release, please keep visiting for updates!"

Pessimistic bitter consumerage aside, does anyone have anything positive to say about it, or any links to a review or two?

----------


## qwerty

> ND2 features will include interactivity (real-time response to eye
> movement signals), and many improvements in comfort, reliability,
> and performance--enough, we think, to make it well worth the wait.
> Thank you for your patience; expect an announcement of product
> pricing and ship-dates this Spring.



I guess theyre a bit off with their dates..

----------


## Futura

I cant even afford a regular nova dreamer

----------


## Cn

> I cant even afford a regular nova dreamer



Neither can I.  :tongue2:

----------


## ChaybaChayba

Anyone who has experience with the nova dreamer? Does it actually work? And how good does it work? I once saw this thread or site somewhere where someone explained how to make one yourself... if anyone happens to know what I'm talking about please link me up!  :tongue2:

----------


## Exhalent

Only buy a NovaDreamer if you have money to spend on anything or if you have problems LDing. Otherwise, the good old-fashioned way is the best.

----------


## Iamerik

> Only buy a NovaDreamer if you have money to spend on anything or if you have problems LDing. Otherwise, the good old-fashioned way is the best.



Natural LD'ing FTW!  ::banana::

----------


## ninja9578

Clairity has one and she said that it didn't really help her.  Also that thing on the Lucidity Institute website has been there the entire time that I've been lucid dreaming and some of the other members says that it's been there for years, I think production is suspended.

I occasionally use a vibrating wristwatch and had spotty success with it... must find that thing, I want to use it tonight!

----------


## Elektra

They also have The Dream Mask out..

www.thedreammask.com

It's 300 dollars though. I saw a video about it on Youtube, and it _seems_ like it would work.

----------


## JollyRoger

I have instructions if anyone wants to make their own? hell of a lot cheaper!!!

----------


## Elektra

Make our own? Is that possible?

----------


## el dude'arino

i saw advert for this but it seem too expensice

----------


## Caradon

I'd really like to try one just to see what it's like. But there is no way I would ever buy one unless I had the chance to use it for a while, and decided I really loved it.

----------


## MindVoyager

> I'd really like to try one just to see what it's like. But there is no way I would ever buy one unless I had the chance to use it for a while, and decided I really loved it.



I have a very difficult time triggering LD, but I did it twice using the NovaDreamer.  However, it took me many nights of tweaking and practicing to get it to work.

There are many settings with the NovaDreamer, and getting those settings right is the key to success.  For example, there is a setting that adjusts the sensitivity of the mask to your REM.  Set it too light, and it will go off at random times; too heavy, and it won't go off at all (or did it and I just don't remember? D'oh!).  I spent many many nights just tinkering with that one.  Then, there is a setting for the brightness of the red LED.  If its too bright, it will wake you up; too light, you won't see it in your dream.  You've got get that brightness setting juuuussst riiiight.  There are also audio settings (and corresponding loudness).

The mask is uncomfortable.  When I woke up in the morning, I had quite a bit of pain in my forehead and cheekbones.  And that describes the nights that I actually wore it all night.  Most mornings, I could not even find my NovaDreamer without intensive search, because I had thrown it off my face without even remembering doing it.  This happened alot.

With all the frustration, I was glad to pull two good LDs.  Those are priceless.  However, I wonder if the real value in the mask is all of the intention setting that happens while screwing around with the settings.  All that work becomes part of your life, which then seeps into your dreams, facilitating LDs.

I learned alot about my sleep process while playing with the NovaDreamer.  Even though I still cannot regularly LD, I feel that I am closer, and that success is at hand if I keep at it.  However, I am done with using the mask!

----------


## Oros

> Make our own? Is that possible?



Yeah, it is. But it ain't easy.
http://cre.ations.net/creation/assem...-dreaming-mask

----------


## Clairity

> Clairity has one and she said that it didn't really help her.



Wow.. I just saw this reply and ninja has it all wrong. Below is a posting I had done about my experience with the NovaDreamer: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...d.php?p=363522

I also need to say that I just had an LD *this morning* due to my NovaDreamer.. it helped end a two month dry spell.

.

----------

